
AARP Begins an Internet Radio Service, Mixing Familiar Hits With New Artists - jamesbritt
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/04/business/media/04aarp.html?_r=1&src=un&feedurl=http%3A%2F%2Fjson8.nytimes.com%2Fpages%2Farts%2Fmusic%2Findex.jsonp
======
jamesbritt
My interest in posting this is because I wonder about the issues in getting
older people interested in new things.

